# Could you critique this goat please?



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok, so I have been raising goats for a while but I am new to showing them. I am still learning about what's good and what isn't in a goat. If you guys could critique this goat I would really appreciate it!
She is a four month old Nigerian Dwarf. In these pics she toes out a bit in the back, some of that is due to her not wanting to be photographed and pulling back on her handler  Click on the link below and it will go to her page. Thanks!

http://walshkidsgoats.com/?page_id=242


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's too fluffy. :laugh: What I can see is she seems a bit short bodied with a somewhat steep rump. I like her refinement and feminine appearance. If you have any clipped photos would be better...hard to tell much with all the winter fluff.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! She sure is cute though! 

Looks like she has nice width too


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Like KW said, its hard to tell...
she is SUPER cute though!
I like the width she has between her hocks.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

short bodied to me..cuteness can mean nice pet.. dont buy short now and regret that you could have had better later but also realize that not every long bodied doe is gonna do the job for you..I've had two really nice long bodied does that had bad teat placement and no capacity even with long necks and one of the does produced quads and one only twins..its all a risk in the end.. dont let emotions do your buying.. I learned the hard way and I also now will never purchase an adult without seeing it at the farm first


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! When I shave her in the spring I may re-post pics of her


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds good. :thumb:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Can you say cutie. Fluff does make it hard, I can't wait until late next spring to shave mine down and get another look.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

It is going to be so fun shaving all of them! It will be a treasure hunt!


----------

